# Grimm turns 2 years old today!!



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Baby SnugglePig, aka Grimm, has his birthday today! It has been a long and tough road for both of us to get here. He is an enthusiastic, happy, impatient, strong-minded, loving boy.. and I am a softer owner. His Czech lines are very slow to mature, but he is getting there!

Grimm and I would like to thank everyone on the forum for your guidance, suggestions, well-wishes. Special thanks to Val (WiscTiger) for support and understanding of raising a strong-minded GSD... and special thanks to SuzyE for all the Paige stories to help from feeling so overwhelmed!










2.5 weeks old...

"Mamaaaaaaa, where's the milk baaaaaar!"










10 weeks, with his new Mama in Massachusetts.. dominating a tuggy toy!










and just before turning two!










New pics coming later!!


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

JERO say happy birthday to his brother GRIMM.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Happy Birthday Grimm!


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

Happy Birthday Handsome!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Happy 2nd to the Grimmster!!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Grimmi says thank you to his well-wishers. For his birthday, he got to sniff a European wild boar's tracks! (Nope, I didn't permit him to track/trail the HUGE critter)

His B Day dinner was raw chicken leg with spine piece, fresh chicken liver, raw ox head chunks, yogurt, fish oil capsule with a vitamin E capsule, brewers yeast tab, lecithin, dried kelp, spinach glop... and....!!..... three Froot Loops imported from America!


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Boy Patti Grimm eats better than us LOL its funny how our dogs eat better than we do sometimes


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Happy Birthday to you GrimmiPoo!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh his Bday dinner sounds positively yummy!!! 

Happy Bday Grimm!!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Happy birthday, gorgeous boy!!!


----------



## Aryg2461 (Jul 10, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Happy 2nd Birthday Handsome!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Grimm has grown into a hunka hunka stunner! And I bet he could tell some stories if he could talk...living in a fairytale land with such great parents! 
Happy #2 Grimm~~Onyx and Kacie send you a Raw meaty bone in a turkey body








thru cyberspace!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday Grimm!!!!!!!!!! Hope you enjoyed your special dinner!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Happy birthday Grimm!!


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

to the beautiful Grimm.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, GRIMM !!!!









Hope you have a great day with your mom ! Make sure to have some birthday cake for Kai and me !







Have a great day, my friend.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Happy Birthday to my lifelong pal, Grimster!









--Camper.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

How did I miss this 
Happy Birthday Grimm!!

Brady says" Tell your mom to come on back home to MA so we can hang!!!"


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Camperrrrrrrrr!!! (((snoggle-wuff-waggy-slurps of thanks from Grimm))).. Campeche, you the BEST, buddy!--- Grimmster

((((Hugs)))) Dawn and Brady! Man, we sure wish we could return to MA-- the best state in the US ever!!







Thank you for the B Day wishes for Grimmi.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Happy Whelpday, Grimmie-buns. You wooking most excellent, my lubs. 

Unca Levi and Aunt Leyna be catchin' wabbits tae sell, so dey kin buy me a one-way plane ticket tae be wid you.

Then my lubs, we celebwate ebreyday for our lubs. 

Hopes you get stinkfinds for yer pwezzens.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Aaaawwww!! Grimmi is melllltinnng into a puddle o' wub!







He says: "Dankie, Jankie!"







Me loffs yous extra-extra! Save stinkfinds for YOUZ!"


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

brother









He is so handsome









Sent you a pm Patti


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

* <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 14pt'> <span style="color: #000099">Happy Birthday, Grimm! </span> </span> </span> *


----------



## Regen (Mar 8, 2007)

<span style='font-size: 20pt'>Happy Birthday Grimm!!!</span>


----------

